# Help with Coogee



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Every one, Thanks from the dade family for all your help and thoughts so far its been fab. Need some thoughts on Coogee NSW as a place to rent, I think it looks lovely and the beach is amazing and i think it is quite close to sydney cbd but with no train there i am worried it will take ages to get to the closest train station and then actually into cbd, PLEASE can any one help with this such as times for travel and ease of travel from Coogee to CBD and also if Coogee is as great as it sounds. Also is food shopping going to cost more here as its beach location??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hi dadefamily,

No trains, but plenty of bus options. Sydney Buses has an easy to use website: Welcome to Sydney Buses - Transport - State Transit

I lived in the city but worked at Coogee and regularly used the beach area. A great place to swim (can get crowded), spectacular coastal walk both north and south (including direct to Bondi), some good restaurants and cafes.

I don't think the food costs are any different than areas from Coogee closer to the city. I would not think food costs would be a deciding factor here (rent more likely).

Best of luck,

Daniel
australiaeuropeconnect.com



dadefamily said:


> Hi Every one, Thanks from the dade family for all your help and thoughts so far its been fab. Need some thoughts on Coogee NSW as a place to rent, I think it looks lovely and the beach is amazing and i think it is quite close to sydney cbd but with no train there i am worried it will take ages to get to the closest train station and then actually into cbd, PLEASE can any one help with this such as times for travel and ease of travel from Coogee to CBD and also if Coogee is as great as it sounds. Also is food shopping going to cost more here as its beach location??? Thanks in advance.


----------

